# What's up with the hold on HD720's ??



## Dick4295 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm planning to buy this snowblower but I noticed a notation on one internet site that "This product is on hold from Honda due to manufacturing issues." Does anyone know if there is a problem with design or is this just there is a problem with supply and demand?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Dick :white^_^arial^_^0^_

You question isn't really a "General" question so I moved it to the Honda board since it's specifically about a Honda snow blowers availability.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Dick4295 said:


> I'm planning to buy this snowblower but I noticed a notation on one internet site that "This product is on hold from Honda due to manufacturing issues." Does anyone know if there is a problem with design or is this just there is a problem with supply and demand?


Here's the story:

Honda launched three versions of the HS720 last year. One version was the HS720AM (it has the manual chute control). A limited number of early production models might exhibit a vibration problem, which was fixable with a countermeasure kit. Later production models have an updated design change. Honda briefly suspended shipments last year while the kit was developed, and then promptly sold out of units ahead of the big snow. 

The notice on that dealer's website is from almost a year ago. Dealers should have inventory of new production (manufactured this past summer, with the updated changes) of HS720 models on hand now.

Use this link to find more Honda dealers:

*Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## BCCJWC (Dec 4, 2014)

Robert, do you have a serial # "cuttoff" that would tell us if a machine has the latest design?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

BCCJWC said:


> Robert, do you have a serial # "cuttoff" that would tell us if a machine has the latest design?


First, the handlebar vibration problem was limited to some early HS720AMA models, which have the manual chute. None of the HS720's with remote chute were affected.









Next, the frame serial number is on the lower rear frame, between the rear wheels. It's in the form of SAAA-1234567.

Finally, design change was implemented starting at *SAAA-1015424.*


----------

